# FSA MegoExo wave washer and spacers



## merlinluvr (Feb 6, 2010)

Problem 1: My SL-K's broke in a crash, but the bb is fine and is still in the bb shell. My buddy just gave me an older FSA Omega crankset. Will the FSA Omega which is also a MegaExo compatible product.....work with the MegaExo that came with my SL-K's?

Problem 2: I have no idea how this happened, but it appears my bb was installed improperly from day 1. I was told all MegaExo bb's use spacers of some flavor depending on the bb shell. I was told I need 2 on the drive and 1 on the non for my 68mm bb Merlin. Upon glance I cannot see any spacers on my Merlin.....so either I am misunderstanding the need for spacers....or I just can't see them.

So, are 2.5mm bb spacers and wave washers a random part or do they need to be specifically from said manufacturer? 

Thanks for advice.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

merlinluvr said:


> Problem 1: My SL-K's broke in a crash, but the bb is fine and is still in the bb shell. My buddy just gave me an older FSA Omega crankset. Will the FSA Omega which is also a MegaExo compatible product.....work with the MegaExo that came with my SL-K's?
> 
> Problem 2: I have no idea how this happened, but it appears my bb was installed improperly from day 1. I was told all MegaExo bb's use spacers of some flavor depending on the bb shell. I was told I need 2 on the drive and 1 on the non for my 68mm bb Merlin. Upon glance I cannot see any spacers on my Merlin.....so either I am misunderstanding the need for spacers....or I just can't see them.
> 
> ...


1) Mega-exo is a standard for FSA, but it's kinda a loose standard, depending on the sort of width-adjustment and diameter-accommodation methods used by the particular crankset. For example, SL-K is a fixed width and so needs a wave-washer, but IIRC Omega is a pinch-bolt model and so doesn't use one. Also, where spacers do / do not go depends on model.

2) You can get them from them, or from someone else... But since they're the same cost either way, you may as well get the right thing and be sure of it.
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=6158&category=2634

3) Strongly suggest going to the FSA website technical docs section, where all of these questions for the various combinations are explicitly and expertly answered.

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=tech&taxid=74


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

1. it should work. try it.
2. bb spacers are generic. you can pick up more at any shop for cheap. some BB shells and spindles need 'em and some don't. you can usually tell as you are tightening the crank into the BB. if they just won't get tight enough, you need more BB spacers. 

I'm not as certain about the wave spacer. the only crank I've ever had that used one is an FSA and it helps to fix the crank loosening issue that FSA was known for. I left mine off once and the crank arm nearly fell off mid ride before I noticed. I went home and installed it, and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## merlinluvr (Feb 6, 2010)

suprcivic said:


> 1. it should work. try it.
> 2. bb spacers are generic. you can pick up more at any shop for cheap. some BB shells and spindles need 'em and some don't. you can usually tell as you are tightening the crank into the BB. if they just won't get tight enough, you need more BB spacers.
> 
> I'm not as certain about the wave spacer. the only crank I've ever had that used one is an FSA and it helps to fix the crank loosening issue that FSA was known for. I left mine off once and the crank arm nearly fell off mid ride before I noticed. I went home and installed it, and haven't had an issue since.


Yea I had kind of planned on the 'let's try it because it might work' routine, but in the event it didn't I wanted to know where to point the compass! 

I'm glad the 2.5mm spacers are not some ultra special part, I called the LBS and was just told to come by and he would give them to me....he keeps all the spare ones from builds in a box. As far as the wave washer I might have to get that from FSA as he wasn't so sure he had any.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The FSA Mega Exo BB from the SLK carbon crank will not work the he Omega Alloy Mega Exo BB,

Reason is that the Mega Exo BB for the carbon cranks uses narrower bearings than the alloy crank BB. So you are going to need Mega Exo BB6000 or BB4000 for the alloy crank. Your carbon crank uses the BB8000 series.


The 2.5mm spacers are not used on a bike equipped with a 68mm shell and the use of a double crankset. The spacers are needed for when a mountain bike triple crank is used. 

Haven't seen the wave washer used before. Might have been with the older carbon cranks from FSA.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

FSA uses a wave washer on at least some of their current crank models. I have 1 on a SLK-Light. All older FSA cranks used 1 blue coated metal washer on the NDS and a blue washer permanently attached to the dive side where the spindle and crank are attached.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just got an SLK Carbon Pro and it didn't come with any spacers. But it did come with the wave washer. I have had it on the bike for about 2 weeks now with no problems.


----------

